# Hilbilly Vasectomy



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2010)

After their 11th child, the couple decided enough was enough, as they could not afford a larger bed.

So the husband went to his veterinarian and told him that he and his cousin didn't want to have any more children.

The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy that could fix the problem but that it was expensive. "A less costly alternative," said the doctor, "is to go home, get a cherry bomb  light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to your ear and count to 10."

The man said to the doctor, "I may not be the smartest tool in the shed, but I don't see how putting a cherry bomb in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me."


"Trust me," said the doctor.


So the man went home, lit a cherry bomb and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began to count!

"1"

"2"

"3"

"4"

"5"

At which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs and continued counting on his other hand.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## werdwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

And to think I used to do them the longer and more expensive way


----------



## meateater (Jan 30, 2010)




----------

